# Sunday's Show and Tell ...10/24/21



## jd56 (Oct 24, 2021)

Hope everyone has a safe Halloween.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 24, 2021)

I have to give prop's to @kirk thomas doing what he does best, finding cool stuff. This '51 Phantom is staying with me and the '49 Panther is heading to another member. My goal is to up my ballooner game and this is certainly does that. Thanks Krk.


----------



## flyingtaco (Oct 24, 2021)

80 Cruiser Deluxe FB find, 15 minutes from my house. Was planning on flipping initially, but not sure if I can part with it. It’s exceptionally clean with only one scratch on the decal. Thanks to Gary @GTs58 for his expert advice.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 24, 2021)

Call me sentimental but I stopped to check this out 2 days ago. They said they needed to get rid of this, just taking up space. Oh yea it was grandpa’s….Now it’s mine, long live Grandpa!!!!!


----------



## Hastings (Oct 24, 2021)

Scored a nice addition to my local beer tray collection. Early Rochester 1900s. I think everyone thought it was “sharpied” up =smoking deal! That’s the original paint. These tip trays were often used as coasters and the paint was usually long gone a century ago. Always buying nice old rochester beer stuff if you see any! Thanks!


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 24, 2021)

Bought this old fire box at a yard sale . I had to for $20 I’ll clean it up and repaint it someday. I want to find a key so I can open it .


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 24, 2021)

A men’s TOC LaClede, St. Louis, MO (pre Simmons) roadster/racer project came my way.  I have the tough part (according to Bill Corbett) which is unusual front hub LaClede used on their bikes.  Thanks for your input @corbettclassics !   Also a few Troxel Tip Top saddles, and some TOC race lapel buttons.  My guess is these were made for a specific race?


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 24, 2021)

I’ve picked up a few pedal cars and this Art Deco streamlined tricycle,12” Steelcraft I think.  This one will get a restoration. If you know what it is or have literature chime in.

Mike


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 24, 2021)

New girl freind ....  😶 and a cool match safe with a hidden whimsey..


----------



## CeeBee (Oct 24, 2021)

It's a tough act to follow Redline1968's "hidden whimsy", but I got this lady's '34 Hawthorne from the grandson of the original owner.


----------



## stezell (Oct 24, 2021)

CeeBee said:


> It's a tough act to follow Redline1968's "hidden whimsy", but I got this lady's '34 Hawthorne from the grandson of the original owner.
> 
> View attachment 1501235



Very sweet lady Clint. 
Sean


----------



## blackcat (Oct 24, 2021)

Hello;
2 small starters of the day.

A pump with its support for my WW1 COLUMBIA military.
Thank Brant @New Mexico Brant !



A cutting board that must date early 20 to make dioramas on the American infantry WW1 with bicycles.



Regards;
Serge


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 24, 2021)

CeeBee said:


> It's a tough act to follow Redline1968's "hidden whimsy", but I got this lady's '34 Hawthorne from the grandson of the original owner.
> 
> View attachment 1501235




luv that triumph!
😍


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 24, 2021)

Picked up a nice 36ish Elgin Bike Speedometer. Complete and working. 



A couple of 1924 Boys Life magazines for the large Mead ads on the back (11”x14”)

May 1924



March 1924




And I couldn’t pass up this 1958 Higgins Sport Flite that was on the local CL for weeks listed at $5. Waited til I had to be nearby for work to answer the ad. Was still available. Has nice chrome dropcenters and DB spokes. And the owner had just put in new tubes!


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2021)

1940's "Cicli Vecchi" made in Rome.
Campagnolo 'Cambio Corsa' gear system.....










...gorgeous patina and lovely details.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2021)

MADE A DEEL TO PICK UP SOME OF THIS STUFF LAST FRIDAY , PICK UP TO MORROW


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 24, 2021)

MORE I AM PICKING UP


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2021)

Phattiremike said:


> I’ve picked up a few pedal cars and this Art Deco streamlined tricycle,12” Steelcraft I think.  This one will get a restoration. If you know what it is or have literature chime in.
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 1501129



@ridingtoy @Oldbikes @cr250mark


----------



## Majdotkool (Oct 24, 2021)

Spooky ”yard art”. I picked up this monark last week for just this purpose, then it will be our winter project. Happy Halloween 🎃


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 24, 2021)

A nice flocycle with some huge rare aluminum bars and a picture of the owner riding it back in the day..
Some two pair of 1950s bicycle saddlebags from AYH 




 p



ai



r 



of



 r



ea


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 24, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> New girl freind ....  😶 and a cool match safe with a hidden whimsey..
> 
> View attachment 1501207
> 
> ...



Looks like a nice rider


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 24, 2021)

..The color on this Cat is amazing


----------



## buickmike (Oct 24, 2021)

@rustjunkie  how about an identification on the flocycles wristwatch.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 24, 2021)

buickmike said:


> @rustjunkie  how about an identification on the flocycles wristwatch.




wish i could, pic not clear enough


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 24, 2021)

Found an online auction and noticed a part bike I needed, but I also noticed these old bicycle tubes down the line. Well, got the news I won't the bicycle and the tubes. Didn't look at the tubes but the boxes are in great condition.


----------



## JRE (Oct 24, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> New girl freind ....  😶 and a cool match safe with a hidden whimsey..
> 
> View attachment 1501207
> 
> ...



Does she have a Sister.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 24, 2021)

eBay BIN 1961 Pinewood Derby car and a Persons  gold metallic seat , Schwinn Approved  3spd hub to go with the shifter I got last week


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 24, 2021)

A 100+ year old local business closed recently and had an auction of old stock, etc. Saturday. Along the way, it had sold appliances, radios, photography equipment, etc., not always all at the same time. I spent most of the day there and came home with a pickup truck load, including NIB 35mm cameras, flashes, and lenses, a couple of radios, and a NOS in the original box Motorola Catalin case for a model produced around 1941. Now I just need to find a good chassis!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 24, 2021)

.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 24, 2021)

I just traded my Schwinn Deluxe Racer for this Schwinn Skipper as I was picking up a free parts bike for another project earlier this afternoon. I don't know what I'm going to do with it yet, but it's a rider, so I'll probably be out cruising it in the meantime.


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 24, 2021)

Crusty '41 Excelsior I picked up yesterday......it is a smooth rider!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2021)

😃😃😃 haha you just have to have a bluebird LOL.. no No Sisters


JRE said:


> Does she have a Sister.


----------



## JRE (Oct 25, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> 😃😃😃 haha you just have to have a bluebird LOL.. no No Sisters



Lol Dang it.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 25, 2021)

PICK THIS UP TO DAY , FROM YESTERDAY SOW AND TELL


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2021)

Keep hope...


JRE said:


> Lol Dang it.




those Shelby's  can attract something really hot..😎


----------



## JRE (Oct 25, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> Keep hope...
> 
> 
> those Shelby's  can attract something really hot..😎



Yep


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2021)

For the past few months I've been stashing spare change, hoarding sidejob money & selling non-essential organs on the black market in order to afford a couple bikes good buds made available to me. The Bike Bank was dry, so thankfully they allowed me to raise the funds needed to bring them to their Forever Home. I'm thinking I might have to change my name to Colson Mike pretty soon. 🤔


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> For the past few months I've been stashing spare change, hoarding sidejob money & selling non-essential organs on the black market in order to afford a couple bikes good buds made available to me. The Bike Bank was dry, so thankfully they allowed me to raise the funds needed to bring them to their Forever Home. I'm thinking I might have to change my name to Colson Mike pretty soon. 🤔
> 
> View attachment 1502014
> View attachment 1502015



It was worth it as long as you didn’t give up any liver-you may need that🤣 V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> It was worth it as long as you didn’t give up any liver-you may need that🤣 V/r Shawn



I hear it regenerates ...so I'm good!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 25, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> For the past few months I've been stashing spare change, hoarding sidejob money & selling non-essential organs on the black market in order to afford a couple bikes good buds made available to me. The Bike Bank was dry, so thankfully they allowed me to raise the funds needed to bring them to their Forever Home. I'm thinking I might have to change my name to Colson Mike pretty soon. 🤔
> 
> View attachment 1502014



I have been crying on the inside and throwing up a little in my mouth since I saw this post.
I hope my fears do not come true.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I have been crying on the inside and throwing up a little in my mouth since I saw this post.
> I hope my fears do not come true.
> View attachment 1502200
> 
> ...




Don't forget that precious Delta Mouse taillight!😈🔪


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 25, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't forget that precious Delta Mouse taillight!😈🔪
> 
> 
> View attachment 1502236




Some old lady is crying herself to sleep right now… Savage her brother’s bike, not her Colson Vogue.


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Some old lady is crying herself to sleep right now… Savage her brother’s bike, not her Colson Vogue.
> 
> View attachment 1502241


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Oct 30, 2021)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2021)

Giraffe Rider said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 1504616



Looks great, you should start a Halloween bike thread!


----------

